# Canadian source for All American canner?



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello all. I think this is the year I'm going to invest in a pressure canner. I'm hoping to get an All American, but they are pricey! I have found a number of American sites, but with shipping and exchange I worry that the cost will be too much. Anyone know of a Canadian source? Or a reliable American supplier with low or free shipping? I see them on Amazon, but I'm not much of an internet shopper, so I don't really know how to do the calculation (how embarrasing).


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Just go to amazon.ca and you'll get pricing and shipping in Canadian $.

e.g.: http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=canner&x=0&y=0


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks. It doesn't look like amazon.ca has All American canners. Maybe I need to think about managing my expectations. Presto maybe?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe google.ca can find a store you know.

Try http://www.google.ca/search?q=all+american+canner

Even if you don't want to order online there is usually a contact number on the website to order via telephone.


----------



## PJM (Feb 5, 2003)

Have you checked out Berry Hill in St. Thomas? They have a lot of homesteading supplies and may have All American Canners. They do have a website - I just can't remember it!

Good Luck, I have one and really like it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Honestly there is no advantage with the AA over the Presto and some find the Presto MUCH easier to use and to monitor - especially if you buy the 3 piece weight set for the Presto. Not to mention the price difference. You can buy and ship 3 Prestos for the cost of one AA.

Granted AA has no gasket but for the millions of Presto users, the need to replace the gasket every 10 years or so is far from a major problem. 

And yes, I have both so have several years of hands on experience to compare them.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

One advantage of the AA is you can use it with a propane burner (turkey fryer) My Presto said it great big letters, not to use it with a propane burner like that.

The AA says it's fine to use with a propane burner, but not to use it with a ceramic top stove.

That is why I have both an AA and Presto canners - my only regret is buying the 16 qt presto instead of the 21 qt.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Presto's can also be used with propane burner - lots of us do it daily and have done so with no problems whatsoever. When asked why that was on their instruction sheet Presto replied that is was due to the legal department. Their concern was that some propane burners might be too hot for aluminum ot for the plastic handles. 

Since all the canners are made from aluminum and have plastic handles, unless someone is using a jet aircraft afterburner to cook on, there is no problem.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Interesting feed back folks. Thanks. I think I will widen my search to incldue Prestos. They do seem much less expensive, and I appreciate the testimonials.


----------

